# Serendipity Ridge - Barbara finally kidded!!



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

My four year old son and I wandered down to check on Barbara this afternoon and this is what we saw..........








The poor girl was so big I was worried about the size of this kid so I gave her a hand and pulled when she pushed (we had been watching for about ten minutes and I could see the kid's nose and tongue not moving and the bubble was broken). This is what we got..........








Another :kidblue: That's four out of four if you can believe it! He's really cute though. Mum did a great job cleaning him off then started pushing again. I was looking for placenta (we've had all singles so far) and this is what we saw..........








Another bubble :leap: 
A few more pushes and...........








Would you believe - :kidred:  :leap: :clap: :hi5: 
Here they are..........


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonderful!!! :leap: congratulations on your first doeling! they're both very cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the two healthy kiddos and your first girl


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow! Congrats and thanks for the pictures - we will have our first kiddings in Feb. and it's helpful to see all that. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!! You FINALLY got a little girl!!! Brother and sister are ADORABLE!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwwwe COngrats!!! They are adorable!!! And a BIG congrats on your first :kidred: :stars:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

What a lovely surprise


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrates all your babies so far are really cute I am happy you finally got your girl.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I love the pictures, they are really good pics of a normal birth.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, way to be there for mom and helping her out. :leap: They are so beautiful. :hi5:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:stars: Congratulations! :stars: And a BIG Congrats on the doe!!! :leap: 

:thumbup: Awesome pictures!!! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Awesome pics also!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable.....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow perfect timing!! They are BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!!! what a nice surprise with the doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Awesome! What did your son think of the process? I bet I know which one your keeping/which is your favorite . They are both cute and nicely marked.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are just beautiful~!!! congrats....


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

He thought it was a bit slimy and gross but still wanted to watch and was very interested. I don't think my older son would have liked it, but my four year old is showing an interest in biology (at a four year old level, of course). He likes to know how things work.


----------

